# MK4 Firestone Rears Rubbing



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

I'm using this setup in the rear from AAC:









The bag rubs on the air fitting on the top bracket and I can see marks on the bags starting to develop. The previous owner of my kit went though a set of bags because of this rubbing. It seems more like a major design flaw than something him and I did wrong? I've seen quite a few negative comments about this happening Has anyone figured out a way to prevent this from happening? I really don't want to buy a set of Firestones every year. :banghead:


----------



## the_iodine (Mar 22, 2005)

Replace the 90* fitting with a straight or 45* fitting?


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

On my setup I'm using a 90º plastic fitting that points straight up, not down like in the picture. I've done everything I can think of to try and keep this from happening but I think this is just a classic case of product testing fail.


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

loosen the bottom nut, on the bottom bracket, and turn the bag so the elbow fitting is going towards the front of the car. Ive had mine in since Jan of 09, noticed it starting to rub after a couple months, turned em, and its been fine ever since.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

Thank you so much I will give that a try this weekend!


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

yea that should straighten out your problem, cause the way the rear beam moves when the car goes down the fold is usually more towards the bag side of the back, so with the fitting at the front the contact is minimal


----------



## Bazmcc (Jan 11, 2005)

blue bags said:


> yea that should straighten out your problem, cause the way the rear beam moves when the car goes down the fold is usually more towards the bag side of the back, so with the fitting at the front the contact is minimal


My friend has these as well but no matter what way you fit them the bag folds up tight to the fitting. It doesn't make any difference what way they go.my only suggestion is to tape the bag every couple of weeks with duct tape. That way you'll be able to monitor how much it's wearing through the tape without damaging the bag.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

The fitting should be at the outside, 90 degree fitting, pointed staight up with with the airline run behind the factory splash sheild. and run into the car with factory ABS line. Iv installed dozens of these since 2003. I see a problem if its 1/2" airline. But Iv done 3/8" and 1/4" many times with no problems.


----------



## GnarPassatWagon (Mar 7, 2009)

SMG8vT said:


> On my setup I'm using a 90º plastic fitting that points straight up, not down like in the picture. I've done everything I can think of to try and keep this from happening but I think this is just a classic case of product testing fail.


who the hell says They've heard no one else have a problem with a part after its been used for years then says I think it's a classic case of product testing fail? I know it';s stressfull when your air set up malfunctions or gives you a hard time but be patient and get answers you need not blame the product... mk4 rear beams cause these bags to deflate and inflate all crazy. try what people are saying and you should be good.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

Yep I didn't bitch or complain after all the great suggestions. I didn't think it mattered which direction the fitting was rotated in but I will give it a try this weekend when I have a chance to work on the car. The only reason I felt it wasn't my fault is the exact same thing happened to the PO of my setup but I will try moving the perch, thanks! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

Ok so I rotated the perch thanks to everyone's tips. Hopefully that takes care of it. You can see on the top-left corner of the firestone logo where it was rubbing.


----------

